# UAE Visa not cancelled



## SAKURA8711 (May 6, 2014)

HI good day..i just want to ask about my situation,, i left Dubai last year without cancelling my visa,, and now im staying in Philippines..will this affect my petition to US? as my husband is US citizen and he will apply for my non-immigrant visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your AEU status has no bearing on US immigration. You post non-immigrant then immigrant. What will it be?


----------



## SAKURA8711 (May 6, 2014)

Non-immigrant, my husband will file my petition (K-3 Visa) but i i still have my previous visa from UAE which was not cancelled because i just left my work in Dubai without notice. will this afect my petition?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may want to really read up on pros and cons of K3!


----------



## SAKURA8711 (May 6, 2014)

What do you mean?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

....


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

the K-3 is pretty much obsolete..although a few lawyer have got them thru ..

it the CR1 and IC1 used mostly now




spousal visa Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## SAKURA8711 (May 6, 2014)

So will this be a problem??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

SAKURA8711 said:


> So will this be a problem??


It is a personal choice.

K-3/K-4 Nonimmigrant Visas | USCIS


----------



## SAKURA8711 (May 6, 2014)

twostep said:


> It is a personal choice.
> 
> K-3/K-4 Nonimmigrant Visas | USCIS


What do you mean? Would you mind giving me a brief explanation? Thanks in advance..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

SAKURA8711 said:


> What do you mean? Would you mind giving me a brief explanation? Thanks in advance..


Basically - if something does not go according top Plan A there is no Plan B

See link posted earlier:

Automatic Expiration of a K-3 Nonimmigrant Visa

A K-3 visa holder's authorized stay automatically expires 30 days after any of the following events:
•USCIS denies or revokes the Form I-130 visa petition 
•USCIS denies a Form I-485 filed by the K-3 nonimmigrant or Department of State denies the immigrant visa application filed by the K-3 nonimmigrant 
•Termination of the marriage through divorce or annulment

Note: A K-4’s authorized stay automatically expires when the K3’s status expires.


----------



## SAKURA8711 (May 6, 2014)

twostep said:


> Basically - if something does not go according top Plan A there is no Plan B
> 
> See link posted earlier:
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply,, what im trying to say is, my previous dubai visa on my passport, it was not stamped cancelled, though it is already expired, will they ask why no cancelled stamp on it??


----------

